# Ecran IBook cassé, je peux faire quoi avec ?



## zouzouwizman (6 Juin 2006)

Hello,

Mon père a laissé chuter son IBook 14", il boote et fonctionne mais l'écran est fendu. les critaux on pété quoi.

Vu que le devis pour changer l'écran est de 800, on pense acheter un nouveau MacBook, vu que c'et seulement 300  de plus.

Que puis-je faire avec le IBook, je pensai le transformer en MacMini en le reliant à un écran ? Est ce possible ? 
Voyez vous d'autres usages ?


Merci


----------



## rizoto (6 Juin 2006)

Oui c'est possible, quelqu'un l'a déja fait. je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ca. probablement sur macbidouille (forum). 
sinon tu peux t'en servir comme point d'accès internet, serveur, etc...


----------



## pacis (6 Juin 2006)

zouzouwizman a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Mon père a laissé chuter son IBook 14", il boote et fonctionne mais l'écran est fendu. les critaux on pété quoi.
> 
> ...


 Ca c'est un prix SAV Apple, mais un écran d'un 14" d'occas n'est pas aussi cher. Regarde dans les Petites Annonces, il y en a souvent .
PA chez macgé, mac4E, MB, ibook-fr , annonces-mac , ebay ...


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est un prix SAV Apple, mais un écran d'un 14" d'occas n'est pas aussi cher. Regarde dans les Petites Annonces, il y en a souvent .
> PA chez macgé, mac4E, MB, ibook-fr , annonces-mac , ebay ...



Ouep! En ce moment y'a un ibook avec une carte mère défectueuse vendu 375&#8364; dans les petites annonces...
L'écran a été testé et il fonctionne.

Le vendeur, c'est lui...


----------



## jugnin (6 Juin 2006)

zouzouwizman a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Mon père a laissé chuter son IBook 14", il boote et fonctionne mais l'écran est fendu. les critaux on pété quoi.
> 
> ...



Ton iBook a été livré avec un adaptateur dvi-VGA, ce qui te permet d'y brancher n'importe quel écran. Mais il n'accepte que le mode recopie d'écran. Pour le bureau étendu, tu dois télécharger screen spanning doctor, un script qui débridera la carte mère. Pour de plus amples informations, lance une recherche avec le nom du script, il a été abordé en long, en large, et peut être même en travers.


----------



## Charly777 (6 Juin 2006)

Comme Takamaka et Pacis, j'ai envie de te dire que tu n'as rien à perdre.

Ouvre un lien sur macbidouille il explique comment démonter son ibook de A à Z.



Bon courage et attention quand même.


----------



## pacis (6 Juin 2006)

Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Comme Takamaka et Pacis, j'ai envie de te dire que tu n'as rien à perdre.
> 
> Ouvre un lien sur macbidouille il explique comment démonter son ibook de A à Z.
> Bon courage et attention quand même.


le même lien , mais chez ibook-fr    
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html?page=5 

Ou alors, il te reste également la possibilité de le vendre en tant que pièces détachées, tu feras certainement le bonheur de quelqu'un. Surtout que revendre ainsi te permetteras d'acheter plus facilement un macbook


----------



## zouzouwizman (6 Juin 2006)

Merci pour tous vos conseils et votre célérité 

J'ai regardé les schémas de démontage, mais ça va être chaud pour moi ! 

Je vais suivre le conseil de Pacis et le revendre en tant que pièces détachées pour financer le nouveau MacBook que je viens de tester à la FNAC. Belle bête, le meilleur rapport qualité/prix jamais vu chez Apple pour moi.
D'ailleurs, il y avait un gars a coté de moi qui se tatait pour un Mac, je lui ai fait une démonstration de 15 minutes et il est maintenant convaincu qu'il lui faut un MacBook ;-)


----------



## Lamar (6 Juin 2006)

Sur ebay il existe une société sur Paris qui te propose de te changer l'écran de ton portable pour environ 300&#8364;. Tu peux même leur envoyer par correspondance. Si ça t'intéresse je te retrouve les coordonnées.


----------



## zouzouwizman (6 Juin 2006)

Oui ça m'intéresse  C'est moitié prix par rapport aux autres devis.
Mais comment font-ils ? On m'a dit qu'Apple revends 600 les écrans aux dépanneurs, donc est-ce qu'ils utilisent du matériel non-Apple, ou du matériel d'occasion ?

Merci


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2006)

Tu peux aussi voir avec ton assurance resposabilité civile, elle prend peut être en charge ce type d'accident.


----------



## Lamar (6 Juin 2006)

Salut,

je ne sais pas exactement d'où viennent les écrans, mais la société semblent sérieuse (voir évaluations). J'ai moi même un iBook 12" dont j'ai cassé l'écran et je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Je pense le paramétrer sur un écran externe (videoproj pourquoi pas), puis m'en servir comme serveur multimédia avec la fonction freeplayer de Free. En plus j'ai un dd de 60 go, ça peut valoir le coup. Le seul problème c'est que je me dis que je sous-emploie vraiment mon ibook.

Edit : j'ai oublié le lien.


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Le seul problème c'est que je me dis que je sous-emploie vraiment mon ibook.



En poste fixe, c'est certain...


----------



## Charly777 (8 Juin 2006)

Tiens j'ai trouvé un super tuto pour changer l'écran ici.

Si tu n'es pas copain avec l'anglais, avec les 2 tutos tu devrais t'en sortir sans problème.


----------



## zouzouwizman (9 Juin 2006)

Merci pour le lien mais je vai le mettre en vente, en tant que pièces détachées. A part l'écran tout marche bien et je mets une annonce sur les forums.

Et merci à tous pour vos conseils 
Ciao


----------



## takamaka (9 Juin 2006)

De rien ! Bonne vente !


----------

